# GT30R, GT35R or GT40R



## DaMenace (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm making my GTI VR6 turbo. I'm looking for a turbo now. I've been looking everywhere for info on which turbo to get. Everyone I talked to has something diferent to say. This three turbos are the ones that are common on what they say. What should I take in consideration when deciding whichone I want? I know there are a lot of things and I've read a lot of it, but I want to hear it from people's expirience not from what the "book" says. Anything that can help me please! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (DaMenace)*

step 1. use the search, this has been covered lots of times
step 2. define your goals and budget, and post a specific question. vague posts like this wont get a lot of replies in the tech forums. your goals should be HP targets, but also drive-ability expectations. 
step 3. build a budget for the project (it'll end up costing you more than expected)
the three turbos you listed are a 350-400hp, a 450-650hp, and a 500-750hp turbo.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (TBT-Syncro)*

if your looking for a good streetable car, go with the 30R, if you want quick street car, and also lay down some decent numbers at the track, go with the 35R, if this is going to be an all out track car, and maybe drive every so often on the street, go with the 40R. but like TBT, said, you need a much better description of what you are really looking for since we don't know of your expectations or your budget. think things through as to what exactly you want to do, then post up


----------



## EL DRIFTO (Jul 11, 2004)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (TBT-Syncro)*

delete delete delete


_Modified by EL DRIFTO at 1:02 AM 4-30-2010_


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (DaMenace)*

abort. abort. abort.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (DaMenace)*

There are three VR6 turbo MK3's that I know of running around Tucson, all three use different turbos. Different strokes for different folks. Unless you are planning to do an AWD swap at some point, a GT35R will make more power than you have traction for, trust me


----------



## DaMenace (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (TBT-Syncro)*

Well the budget is not a concern, because I'm not gonna buy everything at once but over the course of like 6 months. My goal in the other hand is to make between 600hp-700hp. I dont really know how much will that be so...I was looking into buying cams for the setup and i was in between the eurospec 268, the TT268 and the schrick 268. I know schrick is a lot better, but, is it worth it for the difference in money?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (DaMenace)*

You will need some sort of standalone management to attain your power goals. Come to Tucson sometime, Ill show you what 600hp in a VR is like, you may change your mind.


----------



## DaMenace (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_You will need some sort of standalone management to attain your power goals. Come to Tucson sometime, Ill show you what 600hp in a VR is like, you may change your mind. 

What do you mean? I don't understand...


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (DaMenace)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaMenace* »_
What do you mean? I don't understand...

There's a VR6 turbo Jetta in the garage, 577whp on the last dyno. If you want to see what a car that powerful is like, roll out to Tucson on a weekend. Anything over 500hp=wheelspin in all gears even at freeway speeds


----------



## DaMenace (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_
There's a VR6 turbo Jetta in the garage, 577whp on the last dyno. If you want to see what a car that powerful is like, roll out to Tucson on a weekend. Anything over 500hp=wheelspin in all gears even at freeway speeds

So pretty much is worthless to try to reach this goal?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (DaMenace)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaMenace* »_
So pretty much is worthless to try to reach this goal?

unless you are planning on also using AWD, 700hp is ridiculous in a FWD platform. VR6's produce lots of torque, something you don't see in high hp FWD 4 cylinders, the torque is what sets the tires spinning. You could use a boost by gear set up to control the amount of power in each gear but in the end, you are still battling traction.


----------



## DaMenace (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (KubotaPowered)*

I've heard about this AWD convertiona couple of times...Where can i find info on this and how much should i expect to pay?


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (DaMenace)*

1st option: buy a totalled R32 and use the Haldex bits in your car. This requires you to cut apart the floorpan from the front seats back and fab in the R32 rear pan and suspension bits.
2nd option: buy a totalled Audi B5 S4 6 speed and built a VR6 turbo, swap it into the Audi with some sort of standalone management.


----------



## DaMenace (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_1st option: buy a totalled R32 and use the Haldex bits in your car. This requires you to cut apart the floorpan from the front seats back and fab in the R32 rear pan and suspension bits.
2nd option: buy a totalled Audi B5 S4 6 speed and built a VR6 turbo, swap it into the Audi with some sort of standalone management.

I like option 1 better just because i want to keep my GTI. But this is probably really hard to get right? And who can do it? is it something i can do myself with a welder? Cause I work in a metal shop so I work with certify welders...


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (DaMenace)*

You will want someone that is familiar with both vehicles to perform the swap. You need intricate knowledge of electronics and structure to pull this off. If it was a simple weld in affair many more people would have done it. If you send your car to HPA for the conversion, it would cost upwards of 10k.


----------



## vw_owner (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (KubotaPowered)*

all of this is 100% the truth, FWD at that kind of power is just ridiculous. my VRT track car back in the day was even a b!tch, and that was on a prepped track with slicks, and i was still spinning at the top of 3rd @ over 100mph. that kind of power isn't very practical out of a FWD VW, and is incredibly expensive since you WILL break something occasionally. get a good standalone system and a well built trans and motor, and slap on that GT35R and keep the boost at a reasonable level and i assure you that nobody on the streets will keep up with you. just check out MKippen's build thread that he has been working on for 3+ f'ing years, his is a MKIII GTi with a Schimmel built 3.0L on a 35R running 034 IIc standalone. he has a video on youtube where he is running his car at 10psi on a dry day and still getting the tires loose


----------



## 1.8t dubbin (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (vw_owner)*

my overall and real feeling about this thread from reading is that honestly if u have to ask so many of this somewhat simple questions then u as a driver arent ready for a car with that much power not to mention the knowledge to put one together. im not insaulting u just sayin take ur time, research, work ur way up to it. no matter what u think this six monthes u have is going to get u creating a big turbo build costs a lot of money and a budget is def needed. even buying a pre fabbed set up will always cost more then what u thought or was advertised. just answer the questions that were asked by others on here first and take it from there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck


----------



## DaMenace (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (1.8t dubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t dubbin* »_my overall and real feeling about this thread from reading is that honestly if u have to ask so many of this somewhat simple questions then u as a driver arent ready for a car with that much power not to mention the knowledge to put one together. im not insaulting u just sayin take ur time, research, work ur way up to it. no matter what u think this six monthes u have is going to get u creating a big turbo build costs a lot of money and a budget is def needed. even buying a pre fabbed set up will always cost more then what u thought or was advertised. just answer the questions that were asked by others on here first and take it from there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good luck 

Your're totally right I really don't have much knowledge about this topic. This would be my first proyect, so, I want it big! LOL. But my mechanic back home is a friend of a friend he already told me that he'll put it together for free if I just pay for the ticket. So he'll be the one doing it. Right now I make a descent amount of money so even if i spend $25,000 I don't care as long as what I'm doing is right, which is why I'm seeking for help. My mechanic is helping me but I'm just looking for different opinions I don't wanna hear one opinion and do that. I want to listen to a lot of people and make my own opinion. Thanks for the advice!


_Modified by DaMenace at 5:06 PM 4-30-2010_


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

just stop and walk away this cold take 1-2 years to build and way more than 25k if you are going AWD and 500 + HP


----------



## DaMenace (Nov 1, 2008)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_just stop and walk away this cold take 1-2 years to build and way more than 25k if you are going AWD and 500 + HP

I know how long it would take...and i know that with the AWD it'll be more than that...I'm talking about the engine itself...thanks for your input thou..


----------



## crazy02gti (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: (DaMenace)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaMenace* »_
I know how long it would take...and i know that with the AWD it'll be more than that...I'm talking about the engine itself...thanks for your input thou..

In the end your going to hate your self if you spend 25k. sell the gti and do it to your R32 or sell both and buy a 996 tt. Your talking about a 700 street car with front wheel drive, you really need to do your home work before taking on such a big build. 
I could have sold my R for 20k and used that 25k i spend on the motor and turbo kit and got a 996 tt with software. Which is just as fast as my R32 and more realible since im just reflashing it like 1,8t. 
Now i spent 25k on just the motor and turbo kit, when you get into installing AWD then its going to jump up to the 30k range to do things right and have a completely built platform.


----------



## KubotaPowered (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (crazy02gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy02gti* »_
In the end your going to hate your self if you spend 25k. sell the gti and do it to your R32 or sell both and buy a 996 tt. Your talking about a 700 street car with front wheel drive, you really need to do your home work before taking on such a big build. 
I could have sold my R for 20k and used that 25k i spend on the motor and turbo kit and got a 996 tt with software. Which is just as fast as my R32 and more realible since im just reflashing it like 1,8t. 
Now i spent 25k on just the motor and turbo kit, when you get into installing AWD then its going to jump up to the 30k range to do things right and have a completely built platform. 

Truth! If I did it all over again I would consider an OBD2 E36 M3 BMW. RWD, strong inline 6 cylinder, lots of aftermarket support, not terribly expensive to maintain. Add a big turbo and you have a fun car and RWD at least


----------



## xblueinsanityx (Nov 20, 2005)

i know the feeling i drive my car around at only10psi and that is already more than enough on the street. that is all ready 350+whp on tap almost instantly when i turn up the boost its just too fast to be fun on the street i only want high boost for the track


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: GT30R, GT35R or GT40R (KubotaPowered)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KubotaPowered* »_1st option: buy a totalled R32 and use the Haldex bits in your car. This requires you to cut apart the floorpan from the front seats back and fab in the R32 rear pan and suspension bits.
2nd option: buy a totalled Audi B5 S4 6 speed and built a VR6 turbo, swap it into the Audi with some sort of standalone management.

3rd option buy a r 32 and turbo that


----------

